# Intrawest Points and Flexibility



## dude-luv (Sep 1, 2009)

Just attended a presentation from Intrawest in Whistler, BC.  Salesperson offered 120 points for $18,000.  Of course we did not bite.  Many of the timeshares he mentioned I have stayed at.  In fact I own one that he especially mentioned. Did not say a word about my timeshares (wanted the $150 Whistler coupon) and played dumb (which my better half sometimes reminds me).

There is talk about Intrawest being in bankruptcy.  Not a lot of information exists about Intrawest points.  Resale transactions are few and far between.  Redweek has a price that is much lower than anything else I could find on the net.  How flexible is the Intrawest system?  How difficult is it to get favourable exchanges with this system? Etc.  I really want to know how much of what the salesperson said is in fact true.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 1, 2009)

I love CI, and find the system very flexible for our needs.  

When you say "How difficult is it to get favourable exchanges with this system?,"  I'm not sure what you're referring to.  Do you mean exchanges outside of CI?  For that, I have an individual membership with II, which is no longer available to those buying into CI now.  (There have been lots of threads about the exchange options of people buying into CI now here on TUG, so do a search.)

If you mean within the CI system - you don't buy a home resort - you just buy CI points, and you can use them at any of its 8 locations.  You can book online in real time and see availability - the exception being that you have to call in for popular holiday week reservations.

I'm surprised they offered you 120 points - I thought the minimum has been 150 for quite a few years.  I guess sales are slow...


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 1, 2009)

All questions about CI are routinely answered by both Tashamen & me. We both love CI and yes even resales are pricey. (About $60-$85/pt)  BUT that is a whole lot better than the $150/pt the developer offered you ( which was lower than most other recent reports of >$175)

If you buy resale, you will not be able to join the CI exchange company EE (ExtraordinaryEscapes) but will be able to join RCI and do trades within RCI. I don't belong to RCI ( I also trade with II) but you should be able to do things like reserve a studio in the fall (for about 38 pts) and then if you're wanting to go to Orlando, trade for a nice Orlando 1 or 2 bd TS. BUT if you want someplace that is more difficult to trade to (like hawaii) you'll have to use all your pts and reserve a nice week at one of the CI resorts and trade that week in RCI. 

The biggest thing is, BUY CI if the 8 CI resorts are where you want to vacation. The're great. BUT paying so much for CI then using it to trade isn't a good idea since there are so many other options for cheap traders in RCI.


----------



## dude-luv (Sep 2, 2009)

*Thanks for the Good Advice*



Bill4728 said:


> If you buy resale, you will not be able to join the CI exchange company EE (ExtraordinaryEscapes) but will be able to join RCI and do trades within RCI. I don't belong to RCI ( I also trade with II) but you should be able to do things like reserve a studio in the fall (for about 38 pts) and then if you're wanting to go to Orlando, trade for a nice Orlando 1 or 2 bd TS. BUT if you want someplace that is more difficult to trade to (like hawaii) you'll have to use all your pts and reserve a nice week at one of the CI resorts and trade that week in RCI.
> 
> The biggest thing is, BUY CI if the 8 CI resorts are where you want to vacation. The're great. BUT paying so much for CI then using it to trade isn't a good idea since there are so many other options for cheap traders in RCI.



Whistler, BC is in my back yard (in fact, just got back today) and I don't find their 7 other locations that enticing.  Have been to some of them several times already and have no desire to return.  Thanks for the advice!!


----------

